# Dollar Tree Items



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Browsing the Dollar Tree looking for a pencil sharpener on vacation (don't ask) I came upon a super small Halloween display. They had heavy resin table top gargoyles and tombstones, along with pretty decent foam tombstones that measure about 12". Definitely worth $1! The guy behind the counter said they'll be getting more halloween things in, but seeing as they have a full wall of Christmas sick: ) decorations I'm not too sure where the hell they'd put any of it...

So yeah, $1 resin gargoyles and tombstones!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey DLC, I stopped in there last week. I also bought one of the small headstones, it's really nice. I also bought some of the Gargoyles, but if I'm pretty sure they're cement. But they are nice. Our store here in NJ also was chock full of X-Mas.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah! I just saw those last week in the one over here! For a buck a pop... I see equivalent stuff in other stores going for over 5 bucks. Schweet. And they had really nice 4 or 5-foot autumn leaf garlands too. We've had such a bad drought in this area we're probably not going to get any fall colors, so maybe I'll buy some of those just to have some fall atmosphere around here. :jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be stopping by mine tomorrow.
I went the other day and nada!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Dollar Tree? Another US store? Grrrrr


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Viva la cheap US stores!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

haha I hate US stores opening up in Canada...I like supporting our products. Having said that...I want all stores that sell Halloween stuff to set up here now....Excluding starbucks. they can burn in coffee hell.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

last year I got some really cool remakes of old horror movie posters like frankenstien,werewolf the mummy from the dollar tree. I can't wait to see what ours has this year


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You know what I like best about the dollar stores at Halloween time? They sell those old B&W horror movies DVD's for a buck...I love those!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

What!! What dollar stores?! Mine sell crap!!!
Whats the biggest dollar store in Canada?! Anybody know?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

there stuff comes ou a liittle later


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm with Dr. M. I usually buy a couple of those.

I stopped by there today and bought 5 small tombstones. They are going up on the brickwork of my house.
I also bought a witch-broom ink pen, a freezie cup with bats on it, some JOL cut-outs and several flicker tea lights.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I loved the DVD's from last year. And they had stuffed Frankensteins and Dracula's! All that goodness at a $1 a pop. big luv for Dollar Tree-- when they've got the good stuff. All the Xmas things though have me worried that they're only going to have that little section and nothing else this year. It's like TV on Halloween-- they seem to do an every other year Halloween-heavy rotation. 

You know what I'm saying? Or is that just me being really hard to please?


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

so, dollar tree stores sell stuff for only $1? some dollar stores sell cheaper than normal retail stores, but I didn't know some dollar stores sell for a $1! I'll have to go find one.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I went to my local Dollar Tree looking for Halloween goodness but this was all I could find. 
Shelf upon shelf of them.
Maybe they will get Halloween items in later. Not sure.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hahahaha WTF!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip DLC, went there this morning and scored some of the resin tombstones.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup I hopped on my bike and took a ride..got a couple of the bigger gargoyles and some of the smaller tonbstones 
thanks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep, the Dollar Tree has every item at $1.00 or 2 for $1.00.
The was a store in Baton Rouge called "only a buck". It had the cutest little decorations that looked like they would cost a lot more. They closed down...I was so upset.

The Dollar Tree has, table covers, witch bottles, light up ink pens, straws, bags of bugs, wire baskets and lots of other stuff also. I think they are carrying more than have in the past.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I'm gonna go back and get a couple more tombstones and one or two of the gargoyles. I dunno, I wasn't too impressed with the ones I saw, but for a buck who really cares?

The kid/toy aisle has toy entrees with bugs mixed in too.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought some spell jars and the gargoyles and was pleased with them. 

DLC... the toy section is a great source for all kinds of props.

BH... good thing your not bitter... hehehehe. You could always move.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was in the dollar store near me and I did check out the Halloween stuff. Friday is payday so I will be there to get a few things. I definitely want to pick up the gargoyles. 

One thing I always buy at the dollar store are the glow necklaces. They come 6 in a pack and are for a dollar. I'm always picking up a few of them during the year. Last year I gave away 300 of them along with candy. TOTs love em'.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, those Dollar Tree, 99Cent stores, Big Lots...all have some nifty stuff.
Of course one has to come up with their own creativity to make it more original but what great stuff to get started with!!!!
:jol:


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Bah...u and ur American stores...im leaving this thread.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Big Howlin said:


> What!! What dollar stores?! Mine sell crap!!!
> Whats the biggest dollar store in Canada?! Anybody know?


Dollarramma???? They are not too bad.. but you cant find the stuff you could find in US stores


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

(SI dances in a circle) WE got dollar stores...we got dollar stores!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

lol *spit*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We got...whoops!!! (SI slips in the gustatory juice. )


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Big Howlin...you are confused.

You should be looking for the $1.16 store!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ha!
Found it!
What a load a crap the have!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, after finishing food shopping and ordering a pizza, while waiting I stopped in the Dollar Tree and I picked up 12 plastic martini glasses that had spider webs on them. I bought 6 clear colored and 6 purple spider webs glasses and also picked up 20 packs of glow necklaces. Woohoo!!!!

I think I'm going to pick up more because I am hosting the Halloween Pokeno Party and the Foxy Bitches can take theirs home with them. Now that I stopped hyperventilating, I would like to buy more so I can have them for Halloween day.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I just bought a bunch of glow sticks on Ebay. 1000 at $39 worked out to be less than $0.04 each. Better than the dollar store.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_*now do this with them and then splatter it all over your yard!





*_


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Whoa dude! That's one bright lantern.


----------

